# Young Wood Pigeon found



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, I've just found this forum as I'm worried about a young Wood pigeon which I found on the ground on Saturday morning. By yesterday it was sitting on a low wall and today it has made it to the top of our garden fence. But I'm worried that it's not eating. I don't think it is injured. It will let me approach but I'm a bit concerned about trying to handle it. 

I am near Glossop SK13 1JR if there's anyone near who's able to help. Thanks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi GillianL,



It is quite possible his parents are still - if discretely - feeding and watering him.


He may only have just left the Nest, and, it is normal for their Parents to continue to feed and water them for some while after, as the youngster learns to forrage and gains in experience with his parents ( or father's ) supervision and encouragements.


He might have gotten out of the Nest a little early, and, hence is in a little compromise for the time being.



Or, he may have gotten seperated from his parents, where they are not finding him, and hence, he might soon be suffering for want of food and water.


Can you determine where the Nest is?

And, also, if possibly his parents are indeed feeding him occasionally?


He may be looking toward where his Parents are, if they or the Nest is near, since his interest of course would still be to them.


Phil
Lv


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. He has now come down off the fence and is strutting round the garden. Doesn't look injured at all, wings are nicely tucked in and he's walking fine. He also appears to be picking things up off the floor. I've put a little container of water and scattered some bird seed about. He had a good cluck at me when I got too near! We have a number of collared doves around but I've not spotted any adult wood pigeons. 

I did notice him sitting on the wall yesterday with another bird which I thought was another youngster - maybe it was one of his parents. I've had a look and that one is no longer there. It did look older. Think I might open the gate and let him wander out of the garden and back to the same spot.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...watch out for Cats and Dogs of course...


If you think he may be in danger, either put him up into a Tree, or, bring him in.


See if you can notice him making any poops...if he has been fed, poops should follow.


One his age, if being fed alright, will make about 40 - 45 poops in 24 hours...


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in the UK and have been trying to find a local rescue just in case, but not having much luck!

I'm more worried about foxes round here although I haven't seen any about recently. 

I'll let you know how he gets on.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As far as I can see the nearest rescue place to you is:

South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
Near Alderley Edge
Telephone: 07950 867353

I would try keeping him out of reach of other animals during the day so that if his parents are around they can feed him (they continue to feed them for up to a week after they leave the nest) but bringing him in at night. 

I have had woodies that were just weakened and needed hand feeding on defrosted peas for a few days, after which their strength returned.

The Three Owls Sanctuary in Rochester were forced to close down, but the reserve is still there and they have a helpline. They might be able to point you to someone else close by that can help: 07973 819389


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Just a quick update. The young girl next door to us seems to know quite a bit about pigeons/doves. She was aware of the youngster being in the field but also says that the parents are still around and coming down to it. She thinks it looks healthy and has food in its pouch - it's just very young. So it's now out of our garden and back in the field in the long grass near our fence where we'll keep an eye on it. Hopefully it'll be able to fly properly soon. 

Gillian


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Feefo said:


> As far as I can see the nearest rescue place to you is:
> 
> South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
> Near Alderley Edge
> ...


Hi, just seen your reply, thank you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm glad you've been looking out for this youngster. I expect it is fine but it's a hair raising time when they first leave the nest and have to rely on their parents to watch out for them for the first few days.

I remember my sister phoning me a while back when she saw a pigeon sitting around her garden and thought it might be hurt as it didn't fly off. I dashed over to see and it was about the same age as the one you've got there and as we watched we could see the parents were around but obviously they wouldn't come down while we were visible.
She kept an eye on it from a distance and sure enough it could flutter up to branches but not fly but after a couple of days it was up and off.

Thanks for taking the trouble to ask for advice and for watching over it while it gets stronger. Do let us know if you have any other concerns but I think it will be fine. It's also lucky your neighbour seems to have a knowledge of pigeons and can also watchout for it.

Janet


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. There are actually 2 of them on the ground, both about the same age. They're still there but the parents are definitely active and keeping a look out. Just hope they're ready to fly off soon as they are quite vulnerable on the ground  although they are on the edge of a playing field and in the long grass, so are not really visible unless you walk right by them. Don't appear to be any foxes around at the moment thankfully.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wood pigeons fly from the nest at 21-25 days and are looked after by their parents for at least a week afterwards. The fact that there are two of them is reassuring and the one in the photo looks old enough to fly, so the main concern will be to ensure that they are out of the reach of foxes in the evening. Are there roosts nearby that they can fly to or that they can be lifted up to if necessary?


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, yes, I was reassured when I realised there were 2 as well. And the info that it takes at least a week until they can fly has reassured me too! I think one has now flown off (can't see any evidence of it being taken by a fox). I have a friend who works for a wild life resuce in the SE and he thought the other one looked as though it should definitely be flying (I sent him a photo). So hopefully, the one in the photo should be off soon as well. I'll take a look and see if I can put it anywhere overnight. It's back on its wall at the moment


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually. they should be able to fly when they leave the nest, but as with everything else there will be exceptions.


----------



## GillianL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thought I would update you all. The young wood pigeon has only just flown off today, a week after I first saw it. I was on the verge of ringing the Rescue at Alderley Edge if it hadn't flown today. It was there last night but I can't see any sign of it this morning which is a relief. No sign of it being taken by anything so I'm assuming it's found its wings and flown off! 

Thanks for all your help


----------

